# "Silver Water" ~man bar~



## RocknRoll (Mar 6, 2013)

:mrgreen: Can't wait to cut into this... There's a zebra swirl, then a blue layer then more zebra swirl. The soap got so thick that the zebra swirl on top will be different from the bottom but I dont care, it might add to the interest! It looks like there is way more blue than there actually is. As I was doing the swirls on top of the blue layer, it crept up the sides. I think Its gonna look killer! *fingers crossed*


----------



## dudeitsashley (Mar 6, 2013)

That looks amazing! I can't wait to see the inside!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow that is beautiful! Post cut photo's too.......


----------



## Badger (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, that looks wonderful!  I am looking forward to the cut pics!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 6, 2013)

dudeitsashley said:


> That looks amazing! I can't wait to see the inside!


 Thank you! I cant wait either. Im not gelling it so the colors stay true to what they are now.... fingers tapping...


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> Oh, that looks wonderful!  I am looking forward to the cut pics!


 I'll for sure post pics... its one of my favorite things to do is share all my experiences :smile:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I'll for sure post pics... its one of my favorite things to do is share all my experiences :smile:



Such a tease!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG COMPLETELY AMAZING!  I can't wait to see it. I love the pattern on top. I've missed your soaps too, you're just so talented.  I see your sweet cakes fragerence is a Creed type.  Have you tried any other Creed dupes. Looking for a good Green Irish Tweed one.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you! I cant wait to see it either! My main soaping days are wednesdays and thursdays, my days off (sometimes Fridays) so I go through withdrawls during the rest of the week too! This is the only creed FO i have used. its expensive so I will see how well the soaps sell before buying more i think. I added 5 tsp. to 1 1/2 lbs oils and it seems like it could use a little more but I only bought a one oz bottle and have made 2 batches. This latest batch I had to add in some citrus and ginger essence because I was a little short on the creed. It blended very well and pretty much smells the same. (i didnt realize i was short on FO until it was time to add it!)


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 6, 2013)

Your such a tease!!!! I want to see cut pictures lol


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 6, 2013)

Love it!  Like everyone else I can't wait to see how it looks cut!


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 6, 2013)

Very beautiful!  I'll be watching for the cut bars which will no doubt be amazing.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 6, 2013)

so jealous.....I need a few more pieces of equipment. And then I will be getting my supplies. I guess I am a month away from making my first batch...:cry:


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

That's ok. Take this oportunity to do as much research and learning while waiting for your supplies. It will make your first few batches much less intimidating  

...Anxiously awaiting to see what kind of soap porn you bring to the table!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 7, 2013)

awwww you make me blush


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 7, 2013)

Umm. What is this Creed type you speak of? The only Creed I am aware of is the creepy guy on The Office and that band that makes my ears hurt!


----------



## Aunt Polly (Mar 7, 2013)

So beautiful!! Looks like ground, sky with clouds! Can't wait to see cut pix.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

This looks amazing! Great job again


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 7, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> Your such a tease!!!! I want to see cut pictures lol



CUT THE SOAP!! **pounding fist on table**   I totally agree... such a tease.... ok, and what is a tiger swirl??


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 7, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> awwww you make me blush



It's like the Mob, once you are sucked into soap making ... you are IN... thinking about it all the time... finding a way to afford more oils and scents... Constantly researching different colorants...


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 7, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> It's like the Mob, once you are sucked into soap making ... you are IN... thinking about it all the time... finding a way to afford more oils and scents... Constantly researching different colorants...



LOL I'm not a 'made' mobster yet. I see thing all the time and go Hmmmm :think: It really is an addiction.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Umm. What is this Creed type you speak of? The only Creed I am aware of is the creepy guy on The Office and that band that makes my ears hurt!


 LOL! Its "Creed type" from Sweetcakes. Also called silver mountain water. Go to their website and look up the description, its really quite nice as a man scent!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> CUT THE SOAP!! **pounding fist on table**   I totally agree... such a tease.... ok, and what is a tiger swirl??


 This is a tiger/zebra swirl on one of my other soaps...


----------



## lsg (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, nice soap.


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice tiger stripe


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> LOL! Its "Creed type" from Sweetcakes. Also called silver mountain water. Go to their website and look up the description, its really quite nice as a man scent!



I don't know designer scents...lol. It sounds lovely though! Thanks to you I have a cartful of fo's on my wish list!


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 7, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> This is a tiger/zebra swirl on one of my other soaps...



Oh is there a tutorial somewhere on this?

All my swirling so far has been me just doing it..  No formula.. Usually just pouring colored soap into the main batch, stirring some, then pouring. Or pouring some colored soap into the mold, alternating with the main batch.

I like the defined look of this tiger stripe. Would love to give it a try.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

SpiralTouch said:


> Oh is there a tutorial somewhere on this?
> 
> All my swirling so far has been me just doing it..  No formula.. Usually just pouring colored soap into the main batch, stirring some, then pouring. Or pouring some colored soap into the mold, alternating with the main batch.
> 
> I like the defined look of this tiger stripe. Would love to give it a try.


 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u54NarYiZNY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sooooooooo, time to cut yet RR?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

I've learned my lesson on cutting too soon. BUT.... TOMORROW!!!!!!! I cant wait either!


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Bah! I was hoping to see this tonight!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

me tooo! I just cut into my 2 day old green tea soap and even it could have used another day of sitting. The Silver water loaf has so much design element that I dont even want to risk cutting into it tonight... this waiting business is torture!


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, silly question time... How do you know when your soap is ready to unmold and cut?  *glances over at his mold and sighs* I know it is a little soon, but wanted to know ;-)


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 7, 2013)

honestly, for me it is experience with a certain recipe. I now use a master recipe for all my soaps unless im making something specific like a facial bar or something. I have learned that this particular recipe likes 2 days at least before cutting. I unmold it the day after pouring and then let it hang out next to the dehumidifier .By the next day it it firm enough to handle and cut. 

I have tried this with recipes that have softer oils and found it was too soon. In comparison, my cocoa butter recipe is reay to cut the day after pouring sooo.... thats a hard question to answer :eh:


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 8, 2013)

*taps foot impatiently*


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 8, 2013)

I usually cut mine the day after pouring.. I'm super impatient


----------



## chicklet (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow - that looks great!  The swirl on top is amazing.  I'm anxious to see the cut bar pics.  You're just a natural at this!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 8, 2013)

That is some, *AWESOME* looking soap!! Swirls are absolutely stunning!  You go with those man bars!!


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 8, 2013)

OK we are WAITING for the cut pics.


----------



## hlee (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh come on.........
please?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 8, 2013)

LMCAO We are all soap porn addicts.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, you said tonight!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

**cut pics**

Wasnt what I was going for. This is what you get when doing a zebra swirl and the batter gets too thick too fast. The FO i used accelorated trace FYI~

I'll post more pics tomorrow, It's just too dark at the moment to get a good pic


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the look of this! Not sure what you were going for exactly, but I LIKE IT!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 9, 2013)

I know you were probably going for the blue stripe like in the his and hers soaps you made, but I have to tell you, I think this looks killer. The blue on the sides accents the differences between the top and bottom swirls and gives it a real modern art look. I love this. I would love to see you try to replicate this in the future.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I know you were probably going for the blue stripe like in the his and hers soaps you made, but I have to tell you, I think this looks killer. The blue on the sides accents the differences between the top and bottom swirls and gives it a real modern art look. I love this. I would love to see you try to replicate this in the future.


 Why thank you! you are right, that is what I WAS going for lol


----------



## Badger (Mar 9, 2013)

I know you say this isn't exactly what you were going for, but it is still beautiful


----------



## hlee (Mar 9, 2013)

I love it. If I had made this I would be a happy camper!


----------



## chicklet (Mar 9, 2013)

As my fifth grade teacher used to say when she would look at our watercolor paintings . . . "Interesting.  Tell me about it."  Which meant she couldn't tell what the heck I was going for but I probably didn't get there.  But who cares!?!  Your soap looks great.  I'm dying to know how you got that swirl on top.  Was it sort of like a mantra swirl?


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it turned out awesome!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 9, 2013)

chicklet said:


> As my fifth grade teacher used to say when she would look at our watercolor paintings . . . "Interesting.  Tell me about it."  Which meant she couldn't tell what the heck I was going for but I probably didn't get there.  But who cares!?!  Your soap looks great.  I'm dying to know how you got that swirl on top.  Was it sort of like a mantra swirl?


 Im not sure what a mantra swirl is yet but all I did was do figure 8's all the way down the loaf. Hope that helps!


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 10, 2013)

..this looks so neat! I must try to do some zebra swirls and some designs using black/white. Your soap is inspiring!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks! I actually want to try doing a zebra swirl using black and white so it looks like the real deal.. plus I have a little idea to throw into the mix.. but ya'll have to wait and see :silent:


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome soap


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 11, 2013)

WOW! wowowowowowow!! AMAZING job! You are so creative! I'm just speechless at your awesome soaps. :clap:


----------



## chicklet (Mar 11, 2013)

*Mantra swirl*



Rock&Royalty said:


> Im not sure what a mantra swirl is yet but all I did was do figure 8's all the way down the loaf. Hope that helps!


 
A mantra swirl is where you put a divider in your log mold and pour two colors side by side, then you remove the divider and do the figure 8 swirling like you did except you put the swirler (I use a knitting needle) all the way to the bottom of the mold so the whole batch is mantra swirled.  I haven't done the mantra swirl yet but it's on my "to do" list.  You can also put two dividers in and do a 3 color mantra swirl.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 11, 2013)

oh, ok I remember watching something like that on utube. I guess I did the mantra swirl on top but not all the way through and didnt use a divider. Its on my TO DO list too!


----------

